# Getting 800hp...Possible or not?



## goatfanatic63822 (Aug 31, 2008)

Im fixing to get a 2006 Pontiac GTO and I would like to know how hard it would be to get 800hp out of her. If its possible how much would it run me? Any ideas of who to talk to or ideas of what to do to get 800hp would be appreciated.


----------



## GOFASTGTO (Aug 19, 2008)

goatfanatic63822 said:


> Im fixing to get a 2006 Pontiac GTO and I would like to know how hard it would be to get 800hp out of her. If its possible how much would it run me? Any ideas of who to talk to or ideas of what to do to get 800hp would be appreciated.


You could do it but you would have to start with a bottom build and work you way up.I dont know if you will do your own work or have a professional speed shop do it.Bolt ons will not get you where you want. On my build the block was the only thing i kept.IF you really are wanting to do this dont do it on the cheap and look to spend about $35000-$40000 to do it right.
If I were you i would go with a procharger F1A with a 3core racing cooler at about 18 lbs of boost,APS fuel dilevery and rail system with there 85lbs injectors.YOu will need to run about 8.5;1-9.0 cr.You will need: forged steel crankshaft/cam & head swap/pistons(your choice)/use ATI super damper/headers (KOOK LT,but your choice)/Trans work/Alum. driveshaft.just a few ideas.Alot of other work will also need to be done.Good luck!


----------



## goatfanatic63822 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the information...would you have a clue what Duttweiler would charge to build something like that?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

goatfanatic63822 said:


> Im fixing to get a 2006 Pontiac GTO and I would like to know how hard it would be to get 800hp out of her. If its possible how much would it run me? Any ideas of who to talk to or ideas of what to do to get 800hp would be appreciated.


Umm, Why? At 800 it would not be easy to handle on the street and not much fun to drive...Start of with a goal of 600 RWH and then re-evaluate, that's about 715 at the motor. Just my .02...


----------



## GOFASTGTO (Aug 19, 2008)

goatfanatic63822 said:


> Im fixing to get a 2006 Pontiac GTO and I would like to know how hard it would be to get 800hp out of her. If its possible how much would it run me? Any ideas of who to talk to or ideas of what to do to get 800hp would be appreciated.


I do not disagree with PDQ GTO but if your goal is to have 800hp you can still do it but run less boost.even at 800 hp a good tune will still have a 17%-18% drivetrain power loss. That would put you at around 648 rwhp approximately.If you think that is what you want build it the way you want the first time and the have it tuned to your comfort level.remember hp creates torque which is more important in the long run in moving a 3700lb car.There is alot more that you will have to look into -subframe connectors/axle shafts/gear ratio/brake system/suspension/rolling your fenders for tires (275/35R-18 or larger )UP grade cooling system(RON DAVIS RADIATOR , my choice/Alcohol Injection etc. ,etc. Lots to think about?listen to others on the forum and do your homework.GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

goatfanatic63822 said:


> Im fixing to get a 2006 Pontiac GTO and I would like to know how hard it would be to get 800hp out of her. If its possible how much would it run me? Any ideas of who to talk to or ideas of what to do to get 800hp would be appreciated.


The owner of the speed shop I use has a over 800 RWHP 04 GTO. Lots of time and money spent, New LS7 motor, Twin turbos, TH400 trans, tons of suspension up grades . He keeps the interior in stock form, radio and wipers still work, same as air conditioner. Drives it on the street with no issues except for traction at any speed when he gets lightly on the gas. It can be done but you will need a ton of cash , lots of experience and plenty of patients.You can check their web site in my signature below, Hell even my car is on their web site


----------



## goatfanatic63822 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks GOFASTGTO and LOWET for the help, i appreciate it. I have a question for LOWET...how much would that speed shop charge me to put a twin turbo kit on a 402ci LS2? Now one more question for you guys have any of you heard about a Supercharged 402ci LS2 crate engine that Duttweiler is supposed to be building and selling that produces 740hp???


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

goatfanatic63822 said:


> Thanks GOFASTGTO and LOWET for the help, i appreciate it. I have a question for LOWET...how much would that speed shop charge me to put a twin turbo kit on a 402ci LS2? Now one more question for you guys have any of you heard about a Supercharged 402ci LS2 crate engine that Duttweiler is supposed to be building and selling that produces 740hp???


Best thing is to call them directly. Ask for ED at 203-907-4443 and tell him John with the Yellow Jacket gave you their number. They are the best of the best


----------



## goatfanatic63822 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks ill do that as soon as i get the car


----------

